# Hypoallergenic Diets



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello All. We have a 17 month old beautiful German Shepherd. She had GI problems from the day we brought her home. After months of frustration, we determined she was allergic to all poultry and dairy. We now feed her grain free Canidae Bison and lamb and does pretty well. She gets freeze dried bison treats, vension jerky treats and Natural Balance LID treats too. She has improved ALOT and has normal stools. Her coat is beautiful and soft. We give her a probiotic, a digestive enzyme, a daily vitamin and a GI support pill. All are purchased from Only Natural Pet in CO. I highly recommend their products. The concern is, she is still itching her paws, licking her bottom and getting red ears. It isn't horrible, but often enough to notice. She has alot of wet burps too. I'm thinking she may still be allergic to something, maybe the bison and lamb too? I'm looking at hypoallergenic diets, but will not feed Prescription Diet from the vet. I may try a salmon based food. Any comments, experience or thoughts about Raw Addiction, Natural Balance or California Natural? Or... any other suggestions? I've never fed raw and would need to research that and learn about it. Thanks for any insight you share!


----------



## TGordy (Nov 17, 2011)

I have an 8 yr GSD old that has recently developed allergies, itchy skin, constant scratching. We did an elimination diet with the vet for several months. He is finally on Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Coastal Catch. It is wonderful. He has been on it about 2 months and is a different dog. I tried to keep him away from chicken, which is difficult even in fish based products. This one is wonderful. He has also had several yeast infections in his ears in the past, which can also be related to food. This food has no yeast, either. I think this one is going to be a winner! I cannot get it locally here, which stinks, but I can get online with no problem.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the response. I've never heard of that food, but I'm certainly going to look into it!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

The best food for this type of dog is Annamaet Option, which is catfish and venison. 

It is NOT a prescription diet and is rated 'all life stages", so pups can eat it as well.

If you can't find it locally, then petfooddirect can ship it. I would find out who the midwest distributor is and see if any stores close to you deal with that distributor. Even if the store doesn't carry it, it can order the food.

The use of catfish since this food was developed by Annamaet has expanded because of its very low histamine response.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

sable123 said:


> The best food for this type of dog is Annamaet Option, which is catfish and venison.
> 
> It is NOT a prescription diet and is rated 'all life stages", so pups can eat it as well.
> 
> If you can't find it locally, then petfooddirect can ship it. I would find out who the midwest distributor is and see if any stores close to you deal with that distributor. Even if the store doesn't carry it, it can order the food.



Sable could you please explain why you feel this is the best diet for this situation over other foods?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chances are the probiotics are not comprehensive enough or lack viable bacteria , or are not given in the best way.

what are the digestive enzymes.
what are the probiotics .

what essential fatty acids is the dog getting.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Sable could you please explain why you feel this is the best diet for this situation over other foods?


Because unlike many of the phony baloney LID diets this was developed by experts in the field along with Annamaet. It has a very solid scientific foundation in that catfish unlike many other animal protein does not illicit a major histamine response. Histamine is what causes the body to overreact to foreign molecules. Most drugs like Benedryl are "anti-histamine" compounds, so they block histamine.

It was also developed to be a life-long product unlike prescription diets.

Annamaet is a REAL pet food company, been around over 25 years and never once has advertised or stooped to bogus marketing claims.

Trust me, if diet can address your problem you have the best shot with this food.

It was also developed with the understanding that 9.99 times out of 10 GRAIN HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ALLERGIES.

Experts made it, not marketing companies.

Catfish is as novel a protein as you will find.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Natural Balance LID BISON 20/10.

Look at the BS ingredient list. This food is pretty much a vegetarian food. There is virtually no animal protein in this.

Sweet Potatoes, Bison, Potato Protein, Pea Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is what we give her:

Probiotic http://www.pro-lif.com/dog.html 
Digestive enzyme 
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Vital-Digest/999170.aspx
Just started this salmon oil today
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Pure-Salmon-Oil/999060.aspx
daily vitamin
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Canine-Multi-Vitamins/999010.1.aspx
GI support - I swear by this product.
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-GI-Support/999044.aspx
Since starting these products about 30 days ago (except salmon oil started today) she has improved drastically. Her coat is extremely soft and shiny, her breath doesn't stink and her energy is over the top. Her stool is almost perfect. She is a very happy dog. She had a fight with SIBO a few months back, we seem to have overcome that with Metro. Tested for EPI twice just to be sure. Her numbers are great. She just has the itching and licking and intermittent trouble with the ears. Would love to hear any and all insight.


----------



## Queeny (Nov 7, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Because unlike many of the phony baloney LID diets this was developed by experts in the field along with Annamaet. It has a very solid scientific foundation in that catfish unlike many other animal protein does not illicit a major histamine response. Histamine is what causes the body to overreact to foreign molecules. Most drugs like Benedryl are "anti-histamine" compounds, so they block histamine.
> 
> It was also developed to be a life-long product unlike prescription diets.
> 
> ...


Hi

i'll think Annamaet food is much more Calibrate for a GSD than Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Coastal Catch

The main reason is because Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Coastal Catch have %protein to high!!!! Cat's need more protein than dog and cat food are about 35%-42%

I'll think to much protein in a GSD will over age the stomac liver digest system ect ect...

So Sable your are up to date all the way with Annamaet...:growingtree:
:hug:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a question......"What is the protein content in a RAW diet?"


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I have a question......"What is the protein content in a RAW diet?"


about 12% on average, so a GSD would eat about 125 grams of protein.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...confused..
If the RAW diet is predominately meat.......how is it only 12% protein?
Meat is protein....in it's true form.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...confused..
> If the RAW diet is predominately meat.......how is it only 12% protein?
> Meat is protein....in it's true form.


because its over 80% water


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HA! Thanks Sable.......stay tuned to this thread for a few minutes....I have another question...but first I gotta look at something.
*hang around a sec*


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> HA! Thanks Sable.......stay tuned to this thread for a few minutes....I have another question...but first I gotta look at something.
> *hang around a sec*


It could be as much as 20% if all the dog ate was muscle meat, but typically they don't.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok..ready.
First..let me say...I love the Earthborn Products and EVO.
Yes...they have higher protein levels.....but my dogs from young to old, have never had an issue with the foods. (except if one dog LIKED one over the other more).

Abady is also....a "higher" protein based food....I used it in the past when I had Rottweilers. Over-all.....I did like the food. *one Rott had softer stool with it, but it may have been that I fed too much*.

My opinion is.......Why do many "not" like a higher protein, low carb diet??
A friend (who is a vet & GSD breeder)...also likes a higher protein diet for her own GSD dogs, and feeds partially RAW, along with a good dog food.

Sable...I thought that you liked Abady?......do you also feel a high protein diet is not healthy?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok..ready.
> First..let me say...I love the Earthborn Products and EVO.
> Yes...they have higher protein levels.....but my dogs from young to old, have never had an issue with the foods. (except if one dog LIKED one over the other more).
> 
> ...


I love the Abady granulars but they are not kibbles and they have very ample fat 28- 30% so the dog is not forced to use protein as a source of energy. I know many will snicker but the protein quality in Abady is the best around, especially Classic, the cheaper one.

The Abady formulas have 40 years of track record and they are fed at low volumes so really they are moderate protein diets. A dog would get fewer grams of protein on Abady than on Primitive, Core or the others. Abady Classic is 30% protein and M & S is 32%., so if you feed 2/3rd's to 3/4's of Abady compared to another food with 32% protein it really is a moderate protein diet. 

I am concerned about house dogs getting too much protein and I am also concerned that people are using untested products.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Sable,
I need to feed good food that is "economic" also in price......because of *multiple dogs* .....so I do use a couple different brands and types.
I have a close friend starting her puppy on Abady....I will let you know how he does on it.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Thanks Sable,
> I need to feed good food that is "economic" also in price......because of *multiple dogs* .....so I do use a couple different brands and types.
> I have a close friend starting her puppy on Abady....I will let you know how he does on it.


It is available in Ill outside of Chicago?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Abady used to have ethoxyquin in their food, I don't know if that's the case any longer.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

LisaT said:


> Abady used to have ethoxyquin in their food, I don't know if that's the case any longer.


No it didn't. That is what you see on dogfoodanalysis.com. The package clearly states that the fish meal is naturally preserved. That website also says synthetic vitamin K is used but the ingredient list clearly states that vitamin K1 is used.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It didn't used to be naturally preserved. Again, I'm talking about quite some time ago. I know a cancer dog that was fed that and did the research - this was years ago. Glad that they changed, as so many have since then.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Abady is ethoxyquin free. I am starting my puppy on it and that was one of the first questions I had for them when I called inquiring about the food. 

The representative I spoke to said they have always been ethoxyquin free.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Abady is ethoxyquin free. I am starting my puppy on it and that was one of the first questions I had for them when I called inquiring about the food.
> 
> The representative I spoke to said they have always been ethoxyquin free.


Let me give you a tip while feeding a granular food. Splash a little water in it and stir. You just wanna add enough water that the food crumbs up like when you cut butter into flour to make pie dough. You don't want it soupy or even noticably wet.

Also stir that food once you get it and keep it in a cool place. Turn it over once a week.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Let me give you a tip while feeding a granular food. Splash a little water in it and stir. You just wanna add enough water that the food crumbs up like when you cut butter into flour to make pie dough. You don't want it soupy or even noticably wet.
> 
> Also stir that food once you get it and keep it in a cool place. Turn it over once a week.


Thanks for the tips sable! I'm excited to start...I ordered from Doggiefood.com, since I am about 2 1/2 hours from Chicago...two more days and it's here!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Carb, fat & protein content should be calculated on the dry weight of the food, not its wet weight. I fed kibble wet rather than dry, however that didn't alter the amount of protein delivered, even though the 'percentage by weight' was greatly decreased.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My allergey dog does very well on Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch. The bottomline is how the dogs thrives.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We've tried Natural Balance, it helped with the allergies but we stopped using it as the protein was low - the 1st ingredient is sweet potatoes. Also our dog's poop tends to be too soft when potato is added and the sweet potato gave her poop an awful smell.

We like Nature's Variety. They have two limited ingredient formulas, I think turkey and venison. We are OK just using the regular Instinct as long as we stay away from chicken and beef. They also sell prepared raw foods - they are not limited ingredient, but you can find some not so common proteins like rabbit, venison, lamb and bison. The raw seems to be really good for our dog's GI ( she gets episodes of colitis) and also had itching. Stools are small, firm and non-odorous.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

so what is the right amount of protein for a GSD? Maverick cannot have turkey, chicken or Duck. I was feeding her Bison and Lamb, but am now suspicious of the lamb. I moved to a single protein, vension. If this doesn't work, I will have to look at raw.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

cci058 said:


> so what is the right amount of protein for a GSD? Maverick cannot have turkey, chicken or Duck. I was feeding her Bison and Lamb, but am now suspicious of the lamb. I moved to a single protein, vension. If this doesn't work, I will have to look at raw.


Which brand of venison? I think you should try Annamaet Option, which is catfish and venison.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

We went with CA Natural. I know it is controversial because of Proctor and Gamble buying it. However, they have not changed the ingredients or where and how it is made. It has venison meal and very limited ingredients. I have not ruled Annamaet out, I just can't get it anywhere around here and I needed to do something fast.


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

Another good option is Wellness Simple Food Solutions - they have a salmon & rice formula that works great for my dog. He's had GI issues since I got him and was diagnosed w/ IBD. It's a limited ingredient diet, so it has very few ingredients to aggravate a sensitive system. The products such as Annamaet that include multiple protein sources don't work at all for him - just too many ingredients (and he does terrible on venison).


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Value Pick of The Week*

This is really good line from Blue Seal, now Kent. A 28/18 for $1.15lb. 

By Nature Pet Foods – Active Dog Formula

Sold usually at feed stores but around at mom and pops.

It didn't sell well at the big box stores probably because people just need to waste money.

Compare to Solid Gold, Wellness etc. This blows away any of these for less money, a lot.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I considered Wellness Simple as well. I really liked it, on paper at least. I was concerned about the grain / rice though. Ever since Maverick had SIBO, the vet said stay away from grains, since that specific bacteria feeds on grains. She is more likely to get it again with grain in the food. I trust my vet, as they treat all of the GSD from our police department. They have alot of experience with them. The CA Natural (venison) doesn't seem to be helping. She is still itching and licking. I'm starting to wonder if its the potatoes? That seems to be the consistent ingredient in everything we have tried. We did the elimination diet once and found her to be allergic to all poultry and dairy, specifically cheese. No chicken, no turkey, no duck. I hate to do the elimination diet again. I almost refuse to give her Prescription Diet, but I may not have a choice. The CA Natural doesn't have probiotics either and I'm starting to see a difference in her stool, even though I supplement with them. I think she needs more. I'm so frustrated and at a loss. I'm on the computer for hours on end researching this stuff. I guess I'm looking for a food with:
-no potatoes (worth a try), no poultry, no dairy, sufficient protein, low to moderate fat, with probiotics and.....? At this point, it doesn't matter if its dry or canned and the price doesn't matter. I'll do whatever I have to, to make sure she is well taken care of!!! Has anyone heard of Addiction? I was looking at their canned food. Or I'm going to take a look at Nature's Variety, canned. Any thoughts on those?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

cci058 said:


> I considered Wellness Simple as well. I really liked it, on paper at least. I was concerned about the grain / rice though. Ever since Maverick had SIBO, the vet said stay away from grains, since that specific bacteria feeds on grains. She is more likely to get it again with grain in the food. I trust my vet, as they treat all of the GSD from our police department. They have alot of experience with them. The CA Natural (venison) doesn't seem to be helping. She is still itching and licking. I'm starting to wonder if its the potatoes? That seems to be the consistent ingredient in everything we have tried. We did the elimination diet once and found her to be allergic to all poultry and dairy, specifically cheese. No chicken, no turkey, no duck. I hate to do the elimination diet again. I almost refuse to give her Prescription Diet, but I may not have a choice. The CA Natural doesn't have probiotics either and I'm starting to see a difference in her stool, even though I supplement with them. I think she needs more. I'm so frustrated and at a loss. I'm on the computer for hours on end researching this stuff. I guess I'm looking for a food with:
> -no potatoes (worth a try), no poultry, no dairy, sufficient protein, low to moderate fat, with probiotics and.....? At this point, it doesn't matter if its dry or canned and the price doesn't matter. I'll do whatever I have to, to make sure she is well taken care of!!! Has anyone heard of Addiction? I was looking at their canned food. Or I'm going to take a look at Nature's Variety, canned. Any thoughts on those?


Chances are this has nothing to do with food. In fact, there is a 90% chance it is an evironmental issue. Probiotics and enzymes have nothing to do with this problem.

By the way, it could take weeks for a dog to respond to a new food with a novel protein, weeks.

The most novel I can think of is Annamaet Option. Catfish is only in a few foods and chances are your dog has never eaten catfish.

Still, the odds are your problem is not food related.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Why don't you try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. Many people have had great luck with it. Royal Canin also makes a Maxi for sensitive skin. 

These are simple to get.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a GSD with SIBO and he is thriving on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I tried the Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet, Taste of the Wild and Blue Buffalo Basics while trying to figure out what was causing his horrible diarrhea. Now that he is on Tylan and this kibble, he has stabilized and is thriving. No diarrhea since June and nice solid stools. He has also finished gaining weight and is currently at a healthy 95 pounds.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

chobahn was just put on a hypoallergenic diet today. he has had ongoing skin issues that the vet seems to think is food related. i bought royal canin hypoallergenic food that is venison and potato based. does anyone have any thoughts on this food, as this is uncharted territory for me?? obviously it's all about how he does with the food, but i'm curious if this food will meet his nutritional needs or if there is something better? after buying a 17.6 lb bag of food for $70, i'm honestly leaning towards getting him on a raw diet, but i'm a bit nervous i'll screw it up.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have never tried Royal Canin, but that food is what Maverick came home with. It didn't work for her. We tried Fromm, several flavors and Natural Balance, Vension meal. We also fed Canidae Bison and Lamb. She thrived on that but started to itch. After learning all I could about allergies, etc.... We started the same Canidae Bison and Lamb, but went to 25% canned and 75% kibble. We also feed pure salmon oil and probiotics. She FINALLY seems to be improving over the last 2 days. The canned bison seems to be better for her. Less processed than the kibble. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

thank you for your response! it sounds like you've had to make a lot of changes to your dog's diet to find out what works best...can't be easy. so far he seems to be doing well with this royal canin but he's also on meds so it's going to be really hard to say which is actually making the difference just yet. based on the fact that he's had funky skin since he was a pup, i'm getting really close to pulling the plug on all kibble and going to a RAW diet...i'm just scared i'm going to fudge it up. it seems so intimidating!


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Believe me, I know exactly how you feel!!! I found it helped to write everything down.... what food, when, what changes, etc... Thay way I can keep track of everything I've tried. If things go south again, I'm heading toward RAW too! I don't know much about it, other than my vet recommended AGAINST Stella and Chewys Freeze Dried Raw Patties because they are extremely high in fat. That isn't a good fit for Maverick. I gave her Stella and Chewys freeze dried treats and she got sick. Those were high in fat too. So I would need to spend MORE hours learning about the RAW diet! :wild: But hey, we do what we have to do right?


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

it's true...you have to do what you have to do! for one, i cannot swallow the cost of $70 lbs for a bag of the RC hypoallergenic food that he will go through in a week if it does turn to work for him. vet recommended that if it does work to keep in on it for life . i mean, i've always thought about RAW, but now with these allergies, it miiight just give me the push i needed to actually do it. it's true too that writing everything they ingest is a good way to target the problem. right now he can ONLY have the food...no treats, snacks, nothing. ok, i admit...i gave him an ice cube..or two lol. so if he still has a problem it won't be as hard to target it since he's only allowed to eat the prescription kibble. at least your vet is open the idea of RAW...some of them cringe if you even mention the word!


----------

